# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RODA na Tportalu

## Nera

Danas objavljen članak pod AUTOMOBILI, Autozona - Propisno zaštitite najmlađe:

http://www.tportal.hr/fset.html

Može se vidjeti i filmić gdje Casper objašnjava kako namjestiti autosjedalicu i dijete u njoj...

----------


## anchie76

Evo direktan link   :Smile:  

http://www.tportal.hr/automobili/aut...006.html?pos=2

----------


## Amalthea

http://www.tportal.hr/automobili/aut...006.html?pos=2

Super što su podigli filmić; inače je objavljen već prije, mislim, ima bar dvije godine.

Jedino što sada prateći članak baš ne odgovara trenutnom Zakonu, ali nema veze. Super mi je kad se o autosjedalicama puno piše. I treba!

----------

